# Removals Company



## buddie (Sep 7, 2012)

Please can somebody in the Torre del Mar area of Malaga confirm that the following is a real company and has anybody used them


One Way Van Hire SL
Calle Maldonado 6, Local F,
Torre del Mar, 29740, 
Malaga, Spain

Thank you


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

buddie said:


> Please can somebody in the Torre del Mar area of Malaga confirm that the following is a real company and has anybody used them
> 
> 
> One Way Van Hire SL
> ...


doesn't look too hopeful from their FB page

https://www.facebook.com/pages/One-Way-Van-Hire-SL/157549910923418

they have a website Home | One Way Vans SL


but you probably know that 

I don't know if this helps http://whois.domaintools.com/onewayvans.com

ask for their NIF number


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> doesn't look too hopeful from their FB page
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/One-Way-Van-Hire-SL/157549910923418
> 
> ...



Or better still, their CIF as they are an SL


(what is the REAL difference between NIF and CIF - even on company details they usually quote NIF?)


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> Or better still, their CIF as they are an SL
> 
> 
> (what is the REAL difference between NIF and CIF - even on company details they usually quote NIF?)


yes you're right - isn't CIF for companies & NIF for individuals?


----------



## buddie (Sep 7, 2012)

*Van Hire*

Thank you so much for your prompt replies....I maybe being a bit thick here but do you mean ask the guy for his CIF number I presume thats a business registration number

I have been trying to find them listed in the Malaga telephone directory but not much succcess


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

buddie said:


> Thank you so much for your prompt replies....I maybe being a bit thick here but do you mean ask the guy for his CIF number I presume thats a business registration number
> 
> I have been trying to find them listed in the Malaga telephone directory but not much succcess


yes, it's the tax ID number of the business

the website has a phone number on it - both UK & Spain numbers - don't know if that helps - they don't seem to be listed in the Yellow Pages


do you specifically need this company - I can recommend one if you need one?


----------



## buddie (Sep 7, 2012)

*Van Hire*

Thanks for your reply...This is for some elderly friends who are moving from France to England and for some reason they have paid up front to this company for a removal. I am sure its probably Ok but since they have found it is Spanish not French they are panicking that they may not be "kosher". I have found their CIF number from the invoice but cant seem to find a website to check it on. Perhaps you could advise me where to look.

I am just trying to put their minds at rest


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

buddie said:


> Thanks for your reply...This is for some elderly friends who are moving from France to England and for some reason they have paid up front to this company for a removal. I am sure its probably Ok but since they have found it is Spanish not French they are panicking that they may not be "kosher". I have found their CIF number from the invoice but cant seem to find a website to check it on. Perhaps you could advise me where to look.
> 
> I am just trying to put their minds at rest


I don't know if this will work, but you could try putting the CIF in this 

Validador CIF - NOTIN.NET


----------



## t&jelmojon (Apr 10, 2013)

buddie said:


> Please can somebody in the Torre del Mar area of Malaga confirm that the following is a real company and has anybody used them
> 
> 
> One Way Van Hire SL
> ...


Hi we used them this year and the van was very tatty and had several problems not what we expected also had to give €350 deposit which we were told we would get back (haven't yet even though 11 phone calls and loads of e mails later) still trying to get it back, keep saying they are out of the office!


----------

